# Nipple drum?



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

Was given a Bobcat an the piece that the nipple screws into was broken off even with the barrel. I think its called a nipple drum or somethin like that. Fellow tried to drill it out an may have buggered the threads. Few questions. Can I get a replacement? Is it rh or lh thread? Can I use a torch an ease out on it?


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 26, 2012)

IMHO that barrel is now a tomato stake!  CVA drums are threaded into the barrel as an interference fit with the breach plug, and the center drilled to form the flash channel.  You may be able to have it repaired by a Muzzleloading gunsmith.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 26, 2012)

Price wise and all considered, I'd agree with Lorren.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 26, 2012)

CVA calls the plug a Bolster and I remove and clean mine each
time I shoot my Hawken....
Sounds like it was not removed and got gummed up and stuck...
I would brush, and clean the inside of the barrel to try to
remove as much crud on the inside threads, and use an EZ out
to try to unscrew it....Black powder solvent may help...
Get replacement from CVA, chase the threads and replace it..

Normal threads...Lefty loosey, righty tighty...


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 26, 2012)

Any competent gunsmith or a good machinist can repair it good as new. Not a big deal, heated one up with a heat gun and got it out then used it in another barrel that wasn't pitted. Gun still shoots after all these years. Just MHO.....


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 26, 2012)

I forget who it was that bought out all the parts when CVA got out of that game. They could possbly have what ya need. Track of the Wolf used to have a breech plug and bolster for that but I do not see it listed anymore.

Is that one of the wood stocked ones?

Just to be honest that rifle is now junk. The cost of a new barrel and breech plug and tang is going to be more than the rifle is worth.

IF you seriously want a Hawken styled rifle I suggest you purchase a Lyman Great Plains rifle.

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/searchMSS.asp?pg=20&NAV=1&searchInfo=GREAT PLAINS&op=AND


----------



## Redleaf (Sep 26, 2012)

Soak it in penetrating oil or kerosene for two or three days and take it out with an ease-out.  If you cant find the original replacement part,  it can easily be re-tapped to the next larger standard thread size and replaced with another drum.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow I looked but looked in the wrong place..

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_238_564&products_id=5800

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_238_564


----------



## Hankus (Sep 26, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Oh wow I looked but looked in the wrong place..
> 
> http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_238_564&products_id=5800
> 
> http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_238_564



Thanks  Shouldn't be too much work to fix it, and now I see I can oversize it too. Gonna be a project soon while I'm piddlin at the machine shop.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 27, 2012)

Well sir thank Redleaf for that one he put me on the idea.

I dunno why I didn't think about just the drum to begin with..

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/809/1


----------

